# Edinburgh open 2013 accomodation



## Kyooberist (Nov 20, 2012)

Should you be able to sleep at the venue?

It would save time and money. Apparently you can sleep at the venue during the Dnaish open next year.

January 26th and 27th

http://ukca.org/competitions/edinburgh-open-2013/


----------



## hcfong (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, it's not really the issue whether we think we should or shouldn't sleep at the venue. First of all, it's whether the owners of the venue allow you to sleep there. In this case, the competition will be held at Edinburgh University and I think it's unlikely that they will allow people to sleep there, simply because it's not what the venue is meant for. 

And if the owners of the venue allow people to sleep there, then it's up to the organisers to decide whether it's a good idea.


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 20, 2012)

We could sleep on the roof, they wouldn`t even notice we were there.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2012)

You're weird


----------



## gasmus (Nov 20, 2012)

The competition hasnt been officially announced yet, if I were you I would wait before thinking about accomodation.


----------



## Kyooberist (Nov 21, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You're weird



Yes. Yes I am.


----------

